# Brazed frames : how to get started!



## jej (May 24, 2007)

Hi guys,

Let's face it I'm a noob. I designed few frames for my personal needs and I took a class at Brew Bikes and I built(TIG) a 29er. Now I'd like to setup my workshop but I'm a bit impressed with the the price of a Tig setup so i'm leaning toward an oxy-acetylene setup since it seems cheaper!

I'm wondering if it's possible to braze steel for BMX/Downhill/Freeride bike.(Is it strong enough! I've never seen brazed frames for this kind of application)

Is this kind of kit what I need to get started?:
http://www.amazon.com/Acetylene-Welding-Cutting-Premium-Quality/dp/B0034EHMNW/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1288656517&sr=8-5
If not could you point to something I could use.

Thanks.


----------



## 18bikes (Jan 15, 2007)

Lots of people do "hardcore" frames with fillet, Curtis come to mind

http://www.curtisbikes.co.uk/

And the topic of equipment has been covered many times before, search is your friend

Matt


----------



## Hooder (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes, that's basically what you need. I just got started as well. I borrowed my stuff from an old farmer (my dad). It's pretty old, but is it seems to work. I'm not even sure what size tip it has. I believe you can rent bottles from a welding store. The other thing you will need is the right type of rod and flux. Don't use flux coated rod. Use paste flux. I got my rod and flux from Henry James. The paste flux they sell is water soluble so you can soak the part in water after you weld it and it will come off. I would defiantly scour the internet for information. There is lots of good stuff here (MTBR) as well as other sites and blogs. Steve Garro's blog has lots of good info with pictures (Coconino). Also try to take a class. O/A can be pretty dangerous so it good to get the proper training. To sum up here is the "getting started" process:

- take a class
- get the right stuff (O/A set-up, rod, and flux)
- search the internet for information
- get some practice material (old bikes work well)
- practice your miters and fillets
- try to break your work to inspect the weak areas
- post your work on here for advise


----------



## dbohemian (Mar 25, 2007)

jej said:


> I designed few frames for my personal needs and I took a class at Brew Bikes and I built(TIG) a 29er.


Absolutely. Brazing, if done correctly can be every bit as strong as TIG and have a great fatigue life.

Nothing against Brew but in my courses (blantant plug) we spend at least 3 hrs discussing various welding/brazing techniques and the pluses/minuses of them. I want all my students to have a great understanding of all the possible ways to construct a bike frame and be able to at least have a concept of how to go about accomplishing this when they get home even if they did not have the chance to practice all the techniques while here.

TIG is great, brazing is great, Lugs are great all under the appropriate circumstances.

an oxy/acetylene setup is going to be substantially cheaper to get into and for this reason alone it makes it the choice for many DIY'ers.


----------



## jej (May 24, 2007)

Thanks a lot for your replies and pictures.

Another question pops in my head. Is it possible to braze aluminium (or titanium) the same way we braze steel?


----------



## Cracked Headtube (Apr 16, 2006)

Be careful of your questions here. As mentioned before Search is your friend. Google-ing these questions will yield prompt results WITHOUT snotty attitude you may receive from some MTBR members. Personally, I understand that you don't know unless you ask, but simple research on your own will go a long way, and you can find some great resources on the interwebz. Rarely are folks willing to simply 'hand-out' all the info you'll need as a hobby builder. Many times is a trial and error situation, as you will likely not be able to afford the kick-azz purpose-built tools that are out there. I love to scour tool shops to find something that will aid me in the shop, or something I can modify to suit my needs. 
Good Luck out there.
I found a STELLAR deal from my local Craig's List for a OA kit COMPLETE.


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

I started out by reading virtually every thread on the various framebuilding forums going back a couple years. After that, I determined it was meaningless until I started cuttin' steel and making fire. Like Cracked Headtube, I bought a complete OA setup on craiglist, a bunch of chromoly from Aircraft Spruce, brass and flux from Henry James, and went for it. I'm now on my fourth frame, and enjoying my hobby (no intent on being a pro).


----------



## tamen00 (Mar 10, 2004)

I have done the same thing... I picked up an O/A set off craigslist for 75 bucks complete with full tanks - got some practice tubes, rods and flux and went at it. Over the past few months I have completed a fillet brazed road frame that has not killed me yet... and have been accumulating tools/etc. Reading this forum and some of the others, I figured my questions had been answered a jillion times, however I do not or did not know enough about the questions that were asked to realize they were the same ones I would have after I started cutting tubes and putting stuff together!!

So - really good advice from the other posters - find something on craigslist, get some practice tubes (Thinner the better I think), some filler rod and flux and melt stuff together!!


----------



## bobbotron (Nov 28, 2007)

An O/A setup is so handy and fun. Just be careful, make sure it's in good working order. A friend of mine has a horror story about buying a used one that didn't have check valves, and a regulator catching fire. Thankfully he wasn't hurt, managed to turn off the bottle.

I've found that taking a course and just getting a lot of time at the torch to be a huge help. A great way to practice brazing is to do sculpture or general metal repairs for friends. I've done a bit of this, it's good fun, and you get to put that C2H2 to a good use.


----------



## Cracked Headtube (Apr 16, 2006)

bobbotron said:


> I've found that taking a course and just getting a lot of time at the torch to be a huge help.


++++1
I forgot to mention I signed up for the Welding Technologies program before getting into ANY of this. I was interested in building frames, so I got educated. And paid for it. Reaped the benefits too.


----------



## nogod (May 30, 2009)

jej said:


> Thanks a lot for your replies and pictures.
> 
> Another question pops in my head. Is it possible to braze aluminium (or titanium) the same way we braze steel?


Funny how everyone ignored your question about aluminum brazing or soldering.

Does anyone here use HTS-2000 or the many other products like that?:shocked:


----------

